# Airtel is a cheater



## maverick786us (Aug 7, 2011)

I recently upgraded my airtel broadband plan to 2MBPS. They said that with this plan there will be a download limit of 30GB per month and once it reaches 30 GB the bandwidth will reduce to 256KBPS. 

In my case the changes took place on 26th of July and on 5th Aug I received an SMS that my 30GB of limit has reached and the bandwidth will be readjusted. What is your openion on this? do you think one can reach this 30GB limit within just 10 days? I doubt that, is there someone who is hacking my network and consuming my bandwidth? How much time does it usually takes to reach 30GB limit if you are downloading 4 hours on average daily basis. Can someone suggest me a way to threaten these airtel guys??


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Airtel is a Fcuking cheater*

Yeah, it's very much possible to download 30gb in 10 days with a 4hr usage daily on a 2Mbps connection. Use software like Networx to keep track of your data usage. 


In any case, it's very much possible.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Airtel is a Fcuking cheater*

2 mbps = 250KBps

4hrs*10days*250KBps = 40*60*60*250 KB = 36000000KB = 34.33GB


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Airtel is a Fcuking cheater*

I downloaded 30 GB yesterday on 4mbps. So 30GB in 10 days @ 2mbps is very easy.

```
daily
                     rx      |     tx      |    total    |   avg. rate
     ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
     yesterday     30.61 GiB |    2.74 GiB |   33.36 GiB |   404.83 KiB/s
```


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Airtel is a Fcuking cheater*

^^ u using airtel currently??


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Airtel is a Fcuking cheater*

For Delhites what is the most reliable and Economical ISP connection?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Airtel is a Fcuking cheater*



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ u using airtel currently??


Yeah.



maverick786us said:


> For Delhites what is the most reliable and Economical ISP connection?


MTNL 1mbps @ 1k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Airtel is a Fcuking cheater*

Keep a track on ur data transfers with the help of du-meter, Or in the case you think someone's hacking into it (altho i dnt believe its possible), log into ur airtel online account and check your DSL statistics/usage daily for a duration, you'll come to know where's/what's the evil. 
BTW i'm on same plan u r using and its my 3rd month and  till now airtel hasn't reduced my speed   And yeah, 30GB can be easily crossed in 10 days. I have downloaded 26GB in 6 days in this month till now  and it totals to be somewhere around 95GB or so


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Airtel is a Fcuking cheater*



maverick786us said:


> I recently upgraded my airtel broadband plan to 2MBPS. They said that with this plan there will be a download limit of 30GB per month and once it reaches 30 GB the bandwidth will reduce to 256KBPS.
> 
> In my case the changes took place on 26th of July and on 5th Aug I received an SMS that my 30GB of limit has reached and the bandwidth will be readjusted. What is your openion on this? do you think one can reach this 30GB limit within just 10 days? I doubt that, is there someone who is hacking my network and consuming my bandwidth? How much time does it usually takes to reach 30GB limit if you are downloading 4 hours on average daily basis. Can someone suggest me a way to threaten these airtel guys??



Do remember that ISP consider 30GB = DL + UL...
so,use a bandwidth monitoring tool such as DU Meter or NetWorx;also u can 
check in Airtel CC whether they have it or not total data report


----------



## asingh (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Airtel is a Fcuking cheater*

@OP:
Use some bandwidth monitoring tool to keep a tab. Also I think they will account the UL in your FUP limit. Airtel does that.

Also please to not use bad words in titles or posts.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, whats the use of a plan with a high speed, but FUP as low as 30 GB!
Marketing strategy maybe. But people fail to understand that high speed means faster consumption of the limits! 

Take a free advice. Opt for a MTNL/BSNL connection. No FUP!! FTW!


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 7, 2011)

Is 26th July start of new billing cycle? If not, it could also be that for the first month, the limit will be prorated (for eg, if the change has happened in the mid of the billing cycle, the first month free limit starting from the date of change would be 15 GB instead of 30 GB...

As others said, use a bandwidth monitor to keep track of your usage... Background network usage like antivirus updates, OS updates, can eat up bandwidth without your knowledge...

Arun


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2011)

sakumar79 said:


> As others said, use a bandwidth monitor to keep track of your usage... Background network usage like antivirus updates, OS updates, can eat up bandwidth without your knowledge...
> 
> Arun



That's why we suggested him to use softs like Du-meter to track all known and hidden bandwith suckers.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 7, 2011)

tell me, how much reliablw is MTNL? How good is their customer support?
In 2009 my dad changed the connection from airtel to MTNL. One day there came a technical fault and despite numerous request, they were sending stupid telephone line people to get it resolved. That government department no one was taking the complain seriously. So is it still the same with MTNL?

If that is the case, 30GB is nothing. I do heavy downloading usint torrent can't live without it. Even if they provide 1MBPS connection with unlimited download, its still acceptable


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2011)

AFAIK Airtel has not unlimited plans. Best to look for a plan with a high download cap if you want Airtel. I think they have a plan with a 75GB cap.

I looked through their site but I can't find any place which lists all plans. Somehow the fast faster fastest links don't work well.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 7, 2011)

I have my MTNL connection for 2 years now. Granted it did went awry some times, but the problem used to get resolve in a maximum of couple of days. Most of the time, it was the problem of Modem, which I myself used to get replaced directly from the nearest MTNL office. 

Now, you may only need 24x7 Internet if you are trading in stock market or something, but thy have no such urgency! For me, the pros (of no FUP, and good speed plans) surpasses the cons (of occasional disturbances).

In my perception, government stuff is improving. And at least I believe in their tagline, "Transparency Makes Us Better." Since their are no hidden stuffs, and fine prints in MTNL!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 7, 2011)

Krow said:


> AFAIK Airtel has not unlimited plans. Best to look for a plan with a high download cap if you want Airtel. I think they have a plan with a 75GB cap.
> 
> I looked through their site but I can't find any place which lists all plans. Somehow the fast faster fastest links don't work well.


This link works better than the fast fastest thing
airtel broadband new plans | high speed broadband plans 1mbps to 4mbps

They have a 30GB, 75GB and 150GB FUPs. 4mbps is only Rs100 more than 2mbps.


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> This link works better than the fast fastest thing
> airtel broadband new plans | high speed broadband plans 1mbps to 4mbps
> 
> They have a 30GB, 75GB and 150GB FUPs. 4mbps is only Rs100 more than 2mbps.



Thanks a lot for that link. But that is only 2mbps onwards. Is there a high data cap plan for 512kbps and 1Mbps? That would at least temporarily solve OP's problems, without making him pay too much more I suppose.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 7, 2011)

Krow said:


> Thanks a lot for that link. But that is only 2mbps onwards. Is there a high data cap plan for 512kbps and 1Mbps? That would at least temporarily solve OP's problems, without making him pay too much more I suppose.


No. Airtel plans are bandwidth oriented. You pay for the amount of data you want to use. Speed doesn't make much difference to prices.

512k and 1mbps plans weren't available when I took a connection (1.5month back).


----------



## sygeek (Aug 7, 2011)

It's better to opt out for an unlimited plan, Plans with FUP in India suck at the moment.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 7, 2011)

Airtel only has upto 2Mbits in Kolkata 

But new revision is good.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 8, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> This link works better than the fast fastest thing
> airtel broadband new plans | high speed broadband plans 1mbps to 4mbps
> 
> They have a 30GB, 75GB and 150GB FUPs. 4mbps is only Rs100 more than 2mbps.



I don't see any 1MBPS plan for delhi users its all 2 MPBS only


----------



## rockfella (Aug 8, 2011)

Bottom line imo 


sygeek said:


> It's better to opt out for an unlimited plan, Plans with FUP in India suck at the moment.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> I don't see any 1MBPS plan for delhi users its all 2 MPBS only


1mbps plan isn't available I guess? As I said speed hardly means more money.


----------



## prakhar18 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey check the following PDF to know about Airtel Plans For Delhi-NCR .

4 MBPS plans and above depend upon feasibility and location of connection. 

Also it is very much possible to download more than 30GBs in less than 10 days on 2MBPS connection.

You can always check your usage via your airtel account on Mobile Prepaid, Broadband, Postpaid Mobile, DTH Services in India: airtel


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> I don't see any 1MBPS plan for delhi users its all 2 MPBS only



Honestly, just go for MTNL to download happily.  I am going to start an MTNL thread or search for one and post my experience when I get the connection.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ Good idea. I would love to put my inputs too.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2011)

well it could be possible that someone is using your Airtel thru wifi router.

set some big password with numbers, letters. characters...


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 10, 2011)

Time to change the name of the thread ?


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 10, 2011)

Can we use IPTV without internet? My biggest problem is I am using Airtel DSL along with IPTV. I am pretty much happy with IPTV service. No other cable service is any match with IPTV. So if I switch to MTNL do I have to discontinue with IPTV service too??

All the users in this messageboard who are using Airtel should sign a petition against airtel on this bandwidth usuage limitation


----------



## TheMost (Aug 11, 2011)

No I Don't think Airtel cheated in this case !

You could catch 30 GB easily - No big deal !


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 12, 2011)

TheMost said:


> No I Don't think Airtel cheated in this case !
> 
> You could catch 30 GB easily - No big deal !



Yes they CHEATED. I was fine with this 512 / 1MBPS plan which has got unlimited download limit. But they tempted me to go for this new plan. I thought 30GB is something that will take months to consume. Now when I want to revert back to previous plan they said that the previous plan is not applicable anymore. Although my neighbouring friend is still using this old plan


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

This particularly case is cheating!


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 12, 2011)

That is not cheating . 

If you are on some plan you will be on that plan unless you change it . My home has 512 UL NO FUP still going on for 699+tax . 

If you had a plan before the FUP came into play then FUP wont be applied to your connection .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

Threaten them with legal action...see what happens.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 12, 2011)

That's not cheating. Even BSNL has users on old plans. New users can't opt for them and old users can't switch to them.

You should've asked them or here beforehand.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 12, 2011)

The reason why it is chaeting is because they wanted me to switch into a plan that has download limit. So they tempted me to go for this new plan. I was under the impression that 30GB is too much even which might take more than a month to consume. Now when I realize the truth about it, they are not letting me revert back to old plan


----------



## RBX (Aug 13, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> I was under the impression that 30GB is too much


You should have done the math. And this isn't cheating, it's business.


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Yes they CHEATED. I was fine with this 512 / 1MBPS plan which has got unlimited download limit. But they tempted me to go for this new plan. I thought 30GB is something that will take months to consume. Now when I want to revert back to previous plan they said that the previous plan is not applicable anymore. Although my neighbouring friend is still using this old plan



These are just marketing tricks. Not really cheating. The rules and regulations are quite transparent on the websites where their official plans are mentioned. Just sad to hear, that you have been FUP'ed with no roll-back. Though honestly, I never really liked Airtel's business policies and ethical back bone.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> These are just marketing tricks. Not really cheating. The rules and regulations are quite transparent on the websites where their official plans are mentioned. Just sad to hear, that you have been FUP'ed with no roll-back. Though honestly, I never really liked Airtel's business policies and ethical back bone.



Unfortunately these baggers have monoploy in delhi. You don't have much options


----------

